# Pacific Rim



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2011)

Ron Perlman Joins Guillermo del Toro On Pacific Rim; Production Begins!

*Ron Perlman Joins Guillermo del Toro On Pacific Rim; Production Begins! *

Principal photography on Guillermo del Toro's
	
 _Pacific Rim_ begins this week in Toronto
	
. Wired caught up with del Toro before cameras started rolling, where he revealed a few details. 






After Guillermo del Toro's announcement of his upcoming monster vs robot epic, the film finally enters principal production. And a new member joins the cast, here's what del Toro had to say: 

_"We start shooting next Monday on 'Pacific Rim'," says del Toro, "which is a gigantic production for Legendary Pictures and Warner Bros. We are wrapping production on a smaller, very powerful horror film called Mama, which I am producing. Chuck and I are working on a series of books that I can't talk too much about. But we started on that about two weeks ago. I'm still working on animation at DreamWorks. I'm keeping myself pretty busy."_​

The director also spoke about the film's cast, confirming that del Toro regular Ron Perlman has signed on. 

_"We are working with actors that I absolutely adore," he continues. "Idris Elba, Charlie Day, Charlie Hunnam, Ron Perlman. It's really, it's a very, very beautiful poem to giant monsters. Giant monsters versus giant robots. Twenty-five-story-high robots beating the crap out of 25-story-high monsters. We're trying to create a world in which the characters are real and how it would affect our world politically, how it would affect the landscape if creatures like this really came out of the sea, etc."_​

When an alien attack threatens the Earth's existence, giant robots piloted by humans are deployed to fight off the menace. _Pacific Rim_ is set for May 10, 2013 release.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

Guillermo Del Toro Fields Questions About Pacific Rim And The Hulk Television Show

*Guillermo Del Toro Fields Questions About Pacific Rim And The Hulk Television Show *

Guillermo del Toro
	
 has a number of potatoes in the oven but arguably the biggest potatoes are his ambitious mecha monster rumble flick, Pacific Rim and his involvement with the Hulk's
	
 return to TV. 




Source: io9 

Speaking to io9, Del Toro fielded questions about the current status of Pacific Rim and the Hulk television show. 




*Following up on discussions about del Toro's novel and graphic novel, The Strain, io9 asks him to elaborate on putting his personal spin on the monster movie genre with Frankenstein and Pacific Rim:* 

Del Toro: _The reality is that it comes not from a goal, but from the fact that I'm fulfilling my bucket list as a kid._ 

*Del Toro goes on to open up more about how Pacific Rim is progressing:* 

Del Toro: _Very good, we're at the end of our second week. We are shooting everything for the main complex in the movie, which is a huge complex in Hong Kong where the robots are maintained. We are doing that, while building downtown Hong Kong streets._ 

*Del Toro then shifted focus onto the upcoming Incredible Hulk TV show for ABC and it's progress:* 

Del Toro: _Very good. We delivered the screenplay to the network. I have a very specific idea of how to do it, and we're waiting for the green light. We know all the iterations of the Hulk pretty good. We've read all the essential stories, and we're then riffing on that. There are so many incarnations and ideas. Jeph Loeb — who did a good run [on Hulk: Grey] — is involved, and I love Peter David's Hulk. But there's really no part in that mythos that we don't know, so we are trying put our own personal spin on it._ 

*The Q&A closed Del Toro discussing what's currently inspiring him:* 

Del Toro: _I really enjoyed Drive and [director Kim Ji-woon's] I Saw The Devil, which is absolutely insane and brutal. I recommend it for the not faint of heart._ 

Del Toro previously described the monsters in the film, Pacific Rim to be _"Huge"_ and stated that the film involves them traveling through a vortex in the pacific rim where they attack major cities and humans must battle them by using mecha suits called Jaegers. He commented,_"This is my most un-modest film, this has everything. The scale is enormous and I'm just a big kid having fun."_


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2012)

Rinko Kikuchi Discusses Guillermo del Toro's PACIFIC RIM

*Rinko Kikuchi Discusses Guillermo del Toro's PACIFIC RIM *






 The lovely Japanese actress provides a brief update on Guillermo del Toro's Mecha vs Monster sci-fi blockbuster, Pacific Rim. Graphic City aka Mark Julian - 1/11/2012 





Source: Collider 


Rinko Kikuchi is kind of a well kept secret in Hollywood. She's the first Japanese actress to be nominated for an Academy Award in 50 years for her turn as a deaf-mute teenage girl in 2006's Babel. Kikuchi is also one-of-five actresses in the entire history of the Academy Awards to be nominated for an award as a result of a role in which she does not speak a word. However, she'll be in the mainstream spotlight soon thanks to upcoming roles in 47 Ronin and Pacific Rim. Speaking to Sheila Roberts of Collider, Kikuchi revealed the following tidbits about her experience [thus far] shooting Pacific Rim: 


*Who do you play in Pacific Rim? Can you tell us what kind of role it is?* 

KIKUCHI: _"I play a pilot of a robot. This is my first big action hero role. She’s really tough."_​
*Do you get to do a lot of action scenes?* 

KIKUCHI: _"Yes! I’m so happy [to do that]."_​
*What is the coolest part about making Pacific Rim?* 

KIKUCHI: _"Everything. My character is really tough. I’ve never played this type of character before. It was a completely new experience for me. I can’t stop thinking about this character, but in a really good way. It’s good for me to have fun. Making this film feels like fun and not work."_​
*What’s it like working with Guillermo del Toro?* 

KIKUCHI: _"I’m so happy to work with him. Every moment, he was so happy with the cast and with this shoot. He makes me happy each day when we finish shooting. If he’s happy, then that means I’m happy. I’m completely enthusiastic about this character and working for him and making this movie."_​
*What is it like filming in Toronto? How much more shooting is left?* 

KIKUCHI: _"It’s still going on. We’re just in the middle of the shoot. Right now, I’m shooting in Toronto until April with Guillermo."_​
There's more from the exotic beauty over at Collider, including a brief update on Keanu Reeves' 47 Ronin, a film that I am personally, eagerly anticipating.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2012)

Anorexic doesn't look good on asian women, i like a little meat on them.  If I can see the shape of their skull its a turn off....


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2012)

Pacific Rim Set Pic Reveals Our First Look At Charlie Hunnam And Rinko Kikuchi


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 6, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Anorexic doesn't look good on asian women, i like a little meat on them.  If I can see the shape of their skull its a turn off....



Just Asian women?  I think the anorexic look on anyone is disgusting.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

i thought this was a porn thread


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2012)

Fake Tokyo Set For Monsters Vs. Robots Movie PACIFIC RIM (Video)

*CBC News* has just posted this great behind-the-scenes video giving us our first look at Guillermo del Toro's _Pacific Rim_. A film that will pit giant monsters versus humans in giant robot suits. One such place that an epic battle will surely take place is Tokyo. There will be plenty of destruction, but for this film the the real city won't be used, as Toronto will be disguised to look like Tokyo. 

_Mailboxes with Japanese characters appeared in downtown Toronto on Tuesday.Mailboxes with Japanese characters appeared in downtown Toronto on Tuesday. The directors spared no details in giving the streetscape an authentic look, everything from fake metro station signs to plastic cherry blossoms attached to the trees._ - *CBC News*​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;mS6kk1bTqJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mS6kk1bTqJs[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2012)

New PACIFIC RIM Viral Reveals the Blueprint Of a Jaeger Robot





Starring Charlie Hunnam (TV?s ?Sons of Anarchy?), Idris Elba  (?Thor?), Rinko Kikuchi (?The Brothers Bloom?), Charlie Day (?Horrible Bosses?), and Ron Perlman (the ?Hellboy? films), *Pacific Rim* will be released on  July 12, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2012)

UPDATE: PACIFIC RIM: Second J-Tech Blueprint Gives Us A Look At 'Cherno Alpha'

Awesome! PACIFIC RIM Blueprint For Striker Eureka

New PACIFIC RIM Blueprint Gives Us Our First Look At Crimson Typhoon


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)

PACIFIC RIM: Blueprints For Five Jaegers Now In Hi-Res






Previously-seen  blueprints for the five giant robots: America's Gipsy Danger, Russia's Cherno  Alpha, Japan's Coyote Tango, China's Crimson Typhoon, and Australia's Striker  Eureka are now available in glorious high-resolution.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

PACIFIC RIM 'Gipsy Danger' And 'Crimson Typhoon' Action Figures Revealed












_Pacific Rim_ stars Charlie Hunnam, Idris Elba, Rinko Kikuchi, Charlie Day and Ron Perlman. The film is set to hit theaters July 12th.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## CG (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd rather see Ron Pearlman and Charlie Hunnam in a sons of anarchy movie.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been waiting for this to come out. Love giant anything destroying shit.  Wait that reminds me of a porno


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

Behind the scenes featurette


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2013)

Kaiju featurette


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2013)

Resistance


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> PACIFIC RIM: Blueprints For Five Jaegers Now In Hi-Res
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aussies get their own giant robot?? It'll be an Ocker-Bender like contraption no doubt 

I'm going to see this, can't resist. Bets on its going to be shite and I'll end up negging Gregz again


----------



## DOMS (Jul 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Aussies get their own giant robot?? It'll be an Ocker-Bender like contraption no doubt



The reason is obvious: they have robots in the movie for each of the places they hope to market it. I'm surprised Europe doesn't have at least one.

...

I did a search for "Euro robot" and got the following:






I can understand why it's not in the movie.



theCaptn' said:


> I'm going to see this, can't resist. Bets on its going to be shite and I'll end up negging Gregz again



My only hope for the movie stems from its director: Guillermo Del Toro. He does good stuff.


----------



## ItzLouGunz (Jul 8, 2013)

I for one as a child was a Godzilla fan...he def has roid rage destroying shit...Im lookin forward to this actually...I too love destruction and good special effects..


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 8, 2013)

Damn right!  Godzilla rules. Not that panty wasted pussy lizard in the Mathew Broderic film, but the dude in a rubber suite smashing every pagoda in sight.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 8, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Damn right!  Godzilla rules. Not that panty wasted pussy lizard in the Mathew Broderic film, but the dude in a rubber suite smashing every pagoda in sight.



Bask in the glory!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcExdpsEcQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Guillermo Del Toro & The Cast Of PACIFIC RIM Reveal Their Favorite Movie Monsters

Guillermo Del Toro & The Cast Of PACIFIC RIM Reveal Their Favorite Movie Monsters

Nobody knows monsters like del Toro, and in the following video interview with Total Film he and the likes of Charlie Hunnam, Idris Elba, Robert Kazinsky, Charlie Day and Burn Gorman reveal their favorites.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Pacific Rim Currently Sitting At Strong 84% on Rotten Tomatoes

Pacific Rim Currently Sitting At Strong 84% on Rotten Tomatoes

It seems as if the Guillermo del Toro helmed sci-fi blockbuster has become a hit with critics, with many raving it as being an unforgettable spectacle that heightens the bar for cinematic destruction and demolition in film. 

Whilst early with only 45 reviews, it does seem likely that Pacific Rim will hold steady with a fresh score by the time all reviews have been counted, again, with a current score of 84% on the Tomatometer and an Average Rating of 7.8/10.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Now that there are 132 reviews the percentage has changed to 73%:

Pacific Rim - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sold. If the GF is going to drag me to Lone Ranger,  next on the list is this. She's gonna hate it!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2013)

One review on youtube


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2013)

I saw it. The movie was crafted from 100% awesomeness.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Grant Imahara on Jaegers


----------



## LAM (Jul 18, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I saw it. The movie was crafted from 100% awesomeness.



just came back from the movies, I could watch that shit every single day...freaking great movie best of 2013 by far!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2013)

LAM said:


> I could watch that shit every single day...freaking great movie best of 2013 by far!



It's the monster movie that I've wanted to see since I was a kid watching Godzilla. It's a two hour movie that feels like 30 minutes.

Did you see the stinger in the credits?


----------



## LAM (Jul 18, 2013)

nope...missed that


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2013)

LAM said:


> nope...missed that



Do you want to know what happens in it?


----------



## LAM (Jul 18, 2013)

yep...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2013)

LAM said:


> yep...



It cuts back to the scene where Ron Perlman's character was eaten. It's still night time and the streets are wet. Civilians and rescue services are still running to and fro. The camera focuses on the carcass of the creature that ate Ron. After a few seconds a blade cuts its way through the flesh of the creature. It cuts a three-foot slit... Out of which emerges Ron, up to his waist. He's covered in blood and his sunglasses are still on. In a very angry, and loud, voice he says, "Where the hell is my shoe!" 

Cut to black.


----------



## LAM (Jul 18, 2013)

DOMS said:


> It cuts back to the scene where Ron Perlman's character was eaten. It's still night time and the streets are wet. Civilians and rescue services are still running to and fro. The camera focuses on the carcass of the creature that ate Ron. After a few seconds a blade cuts its way through the flesh of the creature. It cuts a three-foot slit... Out of which emerges Ron, up to his waist. He's covered in blood and his sunglasses are still on. In a very angry, and loud, voice he says, "Where the hell is my shoe!"
> 
> Cut to black.



I freaking had a feeling that was going to happen.  when he was swallowed it's the first thing I thought about.  and the gf always asks why I take a combat knife everywhere!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2013)

LAM said:


> I freaking had a feeling that was going to happen.  when he was swallowed it's the first thing I thought about.  and the gf always asks why I take a combat knife everywhere!



lol

I expected him to cut his way out in the same scene he was eaten in. I was bummed that he died...right up to the stinger. His character was too cool to die.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2013)

I hope the success of this movie results in the Godzilla movie getting a bigger budget and taken more seriously.


----------



## jadean (Jul 18, 2013)

movie was fucking awesome


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

Hell I'm def off to see it without the goddam GF!


----------



## LAM (Jul 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Hell I'm def off to see it without the goddam GF!



that's exactly what I did this afternoon!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

LAM said:


> that's exactly what I did this afternoon!



'You go off and get your sci-fi boner then'


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 18, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Grant Imahara on Jaegers



What does he know. He hasn't even tried to put the moves on Kari from Mythbusters.

I would be on that like flies on stink.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

LAM said:


> that's exactly what I did this afternoon!



Worst fake Aussie accent ever. It's like some Englishman trying to impersonate an Aussie.

Good action thou!


----------



## LAM (Jul 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Worst fake Aussie accent ever. It's like some Englishman trying to impersonate an Aussie.
> 
> Good action thou!



the lead actor is from the U.K I think that's he's regular accent but positive.  only things I've seen him in are the Sons of Anarchy and this movie.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

Digital Artistry


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

LAM said:


> the lead actor is from the U.K I think that's he's regular accent but positive.  only things I've seen him in are the Sons of Anarchy and this movie.



No I was talking about the father and son team from Australia. Pretty damn sure they weren't actual Australians!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 19, 2013)

Best summer action movie of the summer. done.


----------



## LAM (Jul 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> No I was talking about the father and son team from Australia. Pretty damn sure they weren't actual Australians!



that was Max Martini, think he was in the movie Red Belt he's from NY.  I wasn't sure what that accent was, if it was supposed to Aussie it was weak.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=41409

Guillermo Del Toro Announces Pacific Rim Sequel Release Date

Earlier this month, word broke that Zak Penn was joining forces with Guillermo del Toro to work on developing the script for Pacific Rim 2 and bring more Jaeger vs. Kaiju action to our screens. So often such reports don&#146;t end up going anywhere other than limbo, but Legendary has just announced the new Rim film will arrive on April 7, 2017. 

Speaking in the video statement, del Toro says that fans will be kept entertained by the continuing comic book series and an animated show that will follow the adventures of the monster-punching team. The enthusiastic director also mentions that original writer Travis Beacham will also be involved, presumably squeezing in time to help out between developing his various TV projects.

&#147;The characters I love will return,&#148; del Toro tells BuzzFeed in a new statement. &#147;Raleigh, Mako, Newt, Gottlieb and who knows, maybe even Hannibal Chau &#150; but we are taking them into a fresh territory that will display amazing sights and battles. The first film set the stage and now we&#146;re ready to have a blast.&#148; No deals have been set with the cast yet, but given that the release date is still three years away, there is at least time to figure everything out. And it&#146;s not like Guillermo won&#146;t be busy &#150; he&#146;s editing horror movie Crimson Peak, which is scheduled to land here on October 15 next year.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 26, 2014)

I love robots, syfy, and Rinko but I fucking hated Pacific Rim. That movie sucked balls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I love robots, syfy, and Rinko but I fucking hated Pacific Rim. That movie sucked balls.



Agreed. Had the worst Aussie accents in the history of cinema. Why not hire Aussie actors? They're so cheap they'll suck a dick for the part.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 27, 2014)

Until I saw previews I though Pacific Rim was just an Asian fetish flick.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 27, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Agreed. Had the worst Aussie accents in the history of cinema. Why not hire Aussie actors? They're so cheap they'll suck a dick for the part.



Bad accents, bad writing, bad dialogue, just bad everything. 

I knew the movie was going to suck in the first few minutes when what's his name dick face ummm Charlie Hunam was talking about fighting a hurricane in a robot and winning. I was thinking wtf! What does that even mean, how the fuck do you fight weather in a robot? Who the fuck wrote this shit?


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 27, 2014)

A friend goes and sees all these garbage movies stoned and tells me they are awesome.  We're not friends anymore...I couldn't make it thru the first 10 minutes.  Redbox got me on this day....


----------

